# Java 64-bit

## publiosulpicio

Salve a tutti. Ho gentoo installato nella versione a 64-bit. C'è un modo ragionevole per far funzionare in firefox il supporto java? Leggendo in giro quasi tutti dicono di installare firefox-bin a 32 bit, ma vorrei evitarlo.. dopo tutto voglio usare un sistema a 64 bit! Grazie a tutti.

Ricky

----------

## ckx3009

il problema e' che il supporto per i tuoi 64 bit e' ancora molto limitato e spesso ti tocca scendere a compromessi, come per ALSA o, in questo caso, per firefox.

puoi provare a dare un occhio alla guida a java per gentoo

----------

## publiosulpicio

L'ho già guardata, fa solo un accenno alla questione dell'architettura e non dice niente di utile per questo problema... qualcuno ne sa di più?

----------

## djinnZ

oppure potresti provare suportando il java via bin_fmt ma tutti i programmi del chroot a 32 troverebbero modo di incasinarsi, oltre ai rischi di sicurezza ed i problemi assortiti.

Di sicuro ti complichi la vita e non guadagni molto in prestazioni.

----------

## publiosulpicio

Quindi la soluzione migliore è usare firefox a 32 bit?

----------

## ckx3009

sembrerebbe di si. 

la differenza cmq sara' abbastanza poco visibile in ogni caso.

----------

## Deus Ex

Io continuo ad usare Blackdown, che per quanto vecchiotta, continua a funzionare con la sua VM.

----------

## Robu

 *Quote:*   

> Quindi la soluzione migliore è usare firefox a 32 bit?

 

Non so se sia la soluzione migliore, ma io uso icedtea-bin e sono soddisfatto. 

L'ebuild lo ho preso qui cercando nel forum:

http://gimpel.ath.cx/svn/gimpel/dev-java/

Ciao

----------

## publiosulpicio

 *Robu wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Quindi la soluzione migliore è usare firefox a 32 bit? 
> 
> Non so se sia la soluzione migliore, ma io uso icedtea-bin e sono soddisfatto. 
> 
> L'ebuild lo ho preso qui cercando nel forum:
> ...

 

Potresti spiegarmi meglio cosa fare o linkare una guida per usare ebuild che non sono già in portage? Ho appena iniziato ad usare Gentoo!

----------

## Robu

publiosulpicio: 

per gestire gli overlay ci sono diverse guide ed il programma più indicato credo sia layman. Fai una ricerca, trovi molte guide e threads. 

Premetto che non sono esperto quindi sicuramente le cose che ti scrivo non saranno "le migliori", ma confido che qui nel forum altri correggeranno le cose errate.

Io ho solo questo pacchetto che non è incluso nel tree ufficiale di portage quindi non ho installato layman ed ho fatto le cose manualmente: 

nel caso specifico di icedtea-bin crei la dir /usr/local/portage/dev-java/icedtea-bin/ e ci copi dentro i files e il folder del link che ho indicato nel precedente post. Per essere più precisi tra i due ebuild ti consiglio di copiarti solo  la versione inferiore (icedtea-bin-1.7.0.ebuild). Poi da root vai in quella directory e ricostruisci il file Manifest:

```
ebuild icedtea-bin-1.7.0.ebuild manifest
```

Ora abiliti la versione instabile di icedtea-bin:

```
echo "dev-java/icedtea-bin ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Questa versione richiede gcc-4.2 installato. Installalo e poi con 

```
 emerge icedtea-bin
```

 installi il plugin per il browser.

Qui nel  forum https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-636218-highlight-icedtea.html trovi anche come fare le cose "bene" nel caso che questo metodo non ti dovesse funzionare a dovere. Io ho scelto questo metodo per non dover compilare troppe cose. Spero di esserti stato di aiuto. Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

io uso mozilla-firefox-bin + sun-jre-bin e non ho alcun problema. L'unica cosa è che è richiesto il link simbolico da /opt/emul-linux-x86-java-X.X.X/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so a /opt/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so

----------

## CarloJekko

è arrivata finalmente la notizia: http://blogs.sun.com/vita/entry/java_se_6_update_12

si scarica da : http://download.java.net/jdk6/

EDIT : aggiornato il link  (scusa fbcyborg)

e quindi la versione a 32 bit : http://www.java.net/download/jdk6/6u12/promoted/b02/binaries/jdk-6u12-ea-bin-b02-linux-i586-08_dec_2008.bin

e qui quella a 64: http://www.java.net/download/jdk6/6u12/promoted/b02/binaries/jdk-6u12-ea-bin-b02-linux-amd64-08_dec_2008.bin

Le librerie da linkare all'interno della cartella plugin del browser sono libjavaplugin_jni.so e libnpjp2.so 

... meglio tardi che mai !! 

 :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ottima Notizia!!

Esattamente in che directory (di destinazione) lo fai il link simbolico?

Vorrei far sì che tutti gli utenti di default avessero tutti i plugin a disposizione.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ottima Notizia!!
> 
> Esattamente in che directory (di destinazione) lo fai il link simbolico?
> 
> Vorrei far sì che tutti gli utenti di default avessero tutti i plugin a disposizione.

 

prova /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho provato, però secondo me questi files hanno dei problemi:

Quando vado a linkare jdk1.6.0_12/jre/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_jni.so e jdk1.6.0_12/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so nella dir che mi hai detto (ma in realtà qualsiasi sia la dir di destinazione fa la stessa cosa), poi facendo un ls -l /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/, ottengo una cosa strana: entrambi i files appena linkati "lampeggiano"!!! Come quando c'è un link simbolico che fa riferimento ad un file che è stato cancellato dall'hard disk! O_O

Non capisco.

L'installazione di jdk-6u12-ea-bin-b02-linux-i586-08_dec_2008.bin, ovviamente l'ho fatta manualmente, lanciando il binario da riga di comando.

EDIT1: anche se ci copio entrambi i files, in quella dir, il java plugin non mi funziona.

EDIT2: forse ho scoperto perché non funziona!!! Mi sa che tu hai riportato l'URL della versione a 32 bit per i586!  :Very Happy:  quì serve quella per amd64! Ed io che ho bovinamente scaricato senza controllare l'esattezza dell'URL!  :Very Happy: 

EDIT3: Ecco svelato l'arcano!  :Very Happy:  il link corretto al plugin da scaricare per amd64 è questo.

Per far sì che il java plugin funzioni occorre digitare i seguenti comandi:

```
ln -s /opt/jdk1.6.0_12/jre/lib/amd64/libjavaplugin_jni.so /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libjavaplugin_jni.so

ln -s /opt/jdk1.6.0_12/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libnpjp2.so
```

E sul primo non sono sicuro ma credo sia superfluo. Infatti, andando in about:config, nella lista compare solo libnpjp2. Comunque java funziona.

Finalmente!!!!!!

----------

## CarloJekko

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ho provato, però secondo me questi files hanno dei problemi:
> 
> Quando vado a linkare jdk1.6.0_12/jre/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_jni.so e jdk1.6.0_12/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so nella dir che mi hai detto (ma in realtà qualsiasi sia la dir di destinazione fa la stessa cosa), poi facendo un ls -l /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/, ottengo una cosa strana: entrambi i files appena linkati "lampeggiano"!!! Come quando c'è un link simbolico che fa riferimento ad un file che è stato cancellato dall'hard disk! O_O
> 
> Non capisco.
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:   Scuuuusa ... mi sono lasciato trasportare   :Laughing: 

Che tonto.. c'era pure scritto i586

----------

## fbcyborg

Va bene, l'importante è essersene accorti!

Aggiorna il tuo post!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## !equilibrium

uhmmm.. perchè non leggete attentamente le guide?

```
eselect java-nsplugin list
```

per vivere felici e contenti, ma soprattutto senza fare ca**ate con i symlink broken (voglio vedervi al prossimo switch della JRE/JDK quando non riuscirete più ad avere un classpath sano).

----------

## fbcyborg

Io non ho avuto alcun problema! (A parte quello iniziale della mia disattenzione sul fatto che ho installato la versione non per amd64!)  :Very Happy:  Mannaggia allo stress!

----------

## publiosulpicio

Quindi ora seguendo la guidda ufficiale si ha java funzionante anche a 64 bit? A me non sembra! Cioè, se seguo la guida non è tutto come prima! L'output di eselect java-nsplugin list è

```
Available 32-bit Java browser plugins

Available 64-bit Java browser plugins
```

In pratica cosa devo fare?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ma lascia perdere la guida ufficiale (per ora) e fai come indicato in questo thread! Vedrai che funziona!

----------

## GabrieleB

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'installazione di jdk-6u12-ea-bin-b02-linux-i586-08_dec_2008.bin, ovviamente l'ho fatta manualmente, lanciando il binario da riga di comando.
> 
> 

 

questo 3d capita a fagiolo ... sto ripassando a gentoo dopo un anno di winzozz.

sono au amd64, e emerge mi ha messo su dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.11. Vedo che il plugin riporta versione 12. Lo posso installare lo stesso ? O devo installarmi a manella jdk.1.6.0.12 ?

----------

## fbcyborg

Certo che puoi installarlo lo stesso!

Io l'ho installato a manella perché in portage ancora non c'è la .12. (Può essere anche che nel frattempo l'abbiano messa eh!)

----------

## oRDeX

Per evitare queste cose a "manella" è possibile scaricare un ebuild dalla directory di un overlay:

https://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/java/export/7270/java-experimental/dev-java/sun-jdk/sun-jdk-1.6.0.12_beta2.ebuild

Quanto meno la procedura sarà più pulita.

----------

## fbcyborg

Con questo ebuild scarico il file jdk-6u12-ea-bin-b02-linux-i586-08_dec_2008.bin .

Non è la versione per amd64!

----------

## MajinJoko

È vero. Io mi sono scaricato il file a mano (prendendolo dal post di fbcyborg poco sopra) e poi servono anche il file Manifest e cartella files/ e files ivi contenuti.

Installato, aggiornato firefox, e finalmente funziona decentemente!   :Very Happy: 

Grazie a tutti per la segnalazione

----------

## oRDeX

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Con questo ebuild scarico il file jdk-6u12-ea-bin-b02-linux-i586-08_dec_2008.bin .
> 
> Non è la versione per amd64!

 

Non o per quale motivo quando l'ho provato io me li chiedeva entrambi (comunque sia anche amd64), allora ho tolto a mano le righe righardanti x86 e via.

Tanto è solo un ebuild temporaneo  :Razz: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho, capito. In pratica non funziona il blocco condizionale, quindi il blocco di righe interessate dalla modifica sarebbe questo:

```
BASE_URL="http://www.java.net/download/jdk6/6u12/promoted/b${BETA}/binaries/"

amd64file="jdk-6u12-ea-bin-b${BETA}-linux-amd64-${DATE}.bin"

S="${WORKDIR}/jdk$(replace_version_separator 3 _ ${MY_PV})"

DESCRIPTION="Sun's Java Development Kit"

HOMEPAGE="https://jdk6.dev.java.net/"

SRC_URI="${BASE_URL}/$amd64file"

```

Comunque io non riesco a completare l'emerge, non so perché. Eppure ne ho installati tanti di "ebuild esterni".

L'errore è questo:

```
 Unable to find the env file: /usr/local/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk/files/sun-jdk-1.6.env
```

EDIT: risolto scaricando a mano il file sun-jdk-1.6.env da qui.

----------

## oRDeX

io ho copiato lo stesso file presente nella corrispondente dir in /usr/portage

----------

## CarloJekko

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Con questo ebuild scarico il file jdk-6u12-ea-bin-b02-linux-i586-08_dec_2008.bin .
> 
> Non è la versione per amd64!

 

Non ho tempo, ma appena posso lo faccio un ebuild per java a 64 bit. Comunque su bugzilla ancora nulla   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, ma intanto è possibile utilizzare il seguente ebuild!

```
# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit versionator java-vm-2 eutils pax-utils

MY_PV=${PV/_beta*/}

BETA="0${PV#*_beta}"

DATE="08_dec_2008"

BASE_URL="http://www.java.net/download/jdk6/6u12/promoted/b${BETA}/binaries/"

amd64file="jdk-6u12-ea-bin-b${BETA}-linux-amd64-${DATE}.bin"

S="${WORKDIR}/jdk$(replace_version_separator 3 _ ${MY_PV})"

DESCRIPTION="Sun's Java Development Kit"

HOMEPAGE="https://jdk6.dev.java.net/"

SRC_URI="${BASE_URL}/$amd64file"

SLOT="1.6"

LICENSE="sun-prerelease-jdk6"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

RESTRICT="strip fetch"

IUSE="X alsa doc nsplugin examples"

DEPEND="sys-apps/sed"

RDEPEND="doc? ( =dev-java/java-sdk-docs-1.6.0* )

   alsa? ( media-libs/alsa-lib )

   x86? ( =virtual/libstdc++-3.3 )

   X? (

      x11-libs/libX11

      x11-libs/libXext

      x11-libs/libXi

      x11-libs/libXmu

      x11-libs/libXp

      x11-libs/libXtst

   )

   "

JAVA_PROVIDE="jdbc-stdext jdbc-rowset"

QA_TEXTRELS_x86="opt/${P}/jre/lib/i386/server/libjvm.so

   opt/${P}/jre/lib/i386/client/libjvm.so

   opt/${P}/jre/lib/i386/motif21/libmawt.so

   opt/${P}/jre/lib/i386/libdeploy.so"

pkg_nofetch() {

   einfo "Please download:"

   einfo "${A} from ${BASE_URL}${A}"

   einfo "Then place it in ${DISTDIR}"

   einfo "tip: wget ${BASE_URL}${A} -O ${DISTDIR}/${A}"

   ewarn "By downloading and installing, you are agreeing to the terms"

   ewarn "of Sun's prerelease license."

}

src_unpack() {

   # Do a little voodoo to extract the distfile

   # Find the ELF in the script

   testExp=$(echo -e '\0105\0114\0106')

   startAt=$(grep -aonm 1 ${testExp}  ${DISTDIR}/${A} | cut -d: -f1)

   # Extract and run it

   tail -n +${startAt} "${DISTDIR}"/${A} > install.sfx

   chmod +x install.sfx

   ./install.sfx >/dev/null || die

   rm install.sfx

   local packed_jars="lib/tools.jar jre/lib/rt.jar jre/lib/jsse.jar \

      jre/lib/charsets.jar jre/lib/ext/localedata.jar jre/lib/plugin.jar \

      jre/lib/javaws.jar jre/lib/deploy.jar"

   if [ -f "${S}"/bin/unpack200 ]; then

      UNPACK_CMD=${S}/bin/unpack200

      chmod +x $UNPACK_CMD

      sed -i 's#/tmp/unpack.log#/dev/null\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00#g' $UNPACK_CMD

      for i in $packed_jars; do

         PACK_FILE=${S}/$(dirname $i)/$(basename $i .jar).pack

         if [ -f ${PACK_FILE} ]; then

            echo "   unpacking: $i"

            $UNPACK_CMD ${PACK_FILE} "${S}"/$i

            rm -f ${PACK_FILE}

         fi

      done

      rm -f ${UNPACK_CMD}

   else

      die "unpack not found"

   fi

   # see bug #207282

   if use x86; then

      einfo "Creating the Class Data Sharing archives"

      "${S}"/bin/java -client -Xshare:dump || die

      "${S}"/bin/java -server -Xshare:dump || die

   fi

}

src_install() {

   local dirs="bin include jre lib man"

   # Set PaX markings on all JDK/JRE executables to allow code-generation on

   # the heap by the JIT compiler.

   pax-mark m $(list-paxables "${S}"{,/jre}/bin/*)

   dodir /opt/${P}

   cp -pPR ${dirs} "${D}/opt/${P}/" || die "failed to copy"

   dodoc COPYRIGHT README.html || die

   dohtml README.html || die

   dodir /opt/${P}/share/

   if use examples; then

      cp -pPR demo sample "${D}"/opt/${P}/share/ || die

   fi

   cp -pPR src.zip "${D}"/opt/${P}/ || die

   if use nsplugin; then

      local plugin_dir="ns7-gcc29"

      if has_version '>=sys-devel/gcc-3' ; then

         plugin_dir="ns7"

      fi

      if use x86 ; then

         install_mozilla_plugin /opt/${P}/jre/plugin/i386/$plugin_dir/libjavaplugin_oji.so

         install_mozilla_plugin /opt/${P}/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so plugin2

      else

         install_mozilla_plugin /opt/${P}/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so

      fi

   fi

   # create dir for system preferences

   dodir /opt/${P}/jre/.systemPrefs

   # Create files used as storage for system preferences.

   touch "${D}"/opt/${P}/jre/.systemPrefs/.system.lock

   chmod 644 "${D}"/opt/${P}/jre/.systemPrefs/.system.lock

   touch "${D}"/opt/${P}/jre/.systemPrefs/.systemRootModFile

   chmod 644 "${D}"/opt/${P}/jre/.systemPrefs/.systemRootModFile

   set_java_env

}

pkg_postinst() {

   # Set as default VM if none exists

   java-vm-2_pkg_postinst

   if use x86 && use nsplugin; then

      elog

      elog "Two variants of the nsplugin are available via eselect java-nsplugin:"

      elog "${VMHANDLE} and ${VMHANDLE}-plugin2 (the Next-Generation Plug-In) "

      ewarn "Note that the ${VMHANDLE}-plugin2 works only in Firefox 3!"

      elog "For more info see https://jdk6.dev.java.net/plugin2/"

      elog

   fi

   if use amd64 && use nsplugin; then

      elog

      elog "This version finally brings a browser plugin for amd64"

      elog "It is the so-called Next-Generation Plug-In (plugin2)"

      elog "Use eselect java-nsplugin to select it (${VMHANDLE})."

      ewarn "Note that it works only in Firefox 3 or newer browsers!"

      elog "For more info see https://jdk6.dev.java.net/plugin2/"

      elog

   fi

   if ! use X; then

      local xwarn="virtual/x11 and/or"

   fi

   echo

   ewarn "Some parts of Sun's JDK require ${xwarn} virtual/lpr to be installed."

   ewarn "Be careful which Java libraries you attempt to use."

   echo

   einfo " Be careful: ${P}'s Java compiler uses"

   einfo " '-source 1.6' as default. This means that some keywords "

   einfo " such as 'enum' are not valid identifiers any more in that mode,"

   einfo " which can cause incompatibility with certain sources."

   einfo " Additionally, some API changes may cause some breakages."

   echo

   elog "Beginning with 1.5.0.10 the hotspot vm can use epoll"

   elog "The epoll-based implementation of SelectorProvider is not selected by"

   elog "default."

   elog "Use java -Djava.nio.channels.spi.SelectorProvider=sun.nio.ch.EPollSelectorProvider"

   elog ""

}
```

----------

## MajinJoko

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> io ho copiato lo stesso file presente nella corrispondente dir in /usr/portage

 

così, però, al prossimo sync quell'ebuild verrà rimosso..

----------

## fbcyborg

No, perché verrà rimosso?   :Shocked: 

Mi sfugge qualcosa?

Alla fine perché il prossimo sync dovrebbe cancellarmi il contenuto della dir /usr/local/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk/files/ ?

----------

## oRDeX

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

>  *oRDeX wrote:*   io ho copiato lo stesso file presente nella corrispondente dir in /usr/portage 
> 
> così, però, al prossimo sync quell'ebuild verrà rimosso..

 

no scusa, mi sono espresso male. Intendevo dire che ho copiato il file .env da /usr/portage/.. a /usr/local/portage/..

----------

## MajinJoko

Ok, allora così funziona   :Very Happy: 

@ fbcyborg

Parlavo con oRDeX   :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

un sogno! 

```
[I] dev-java/sun-jdk

     Available versions:  

   (1.4)   *1.4.2.19!f!s

   (1.5)   1.5.0.17!s

   (1.6)   1.6.0.11!s (~)1.6.0.12!s

   {X alsa doc examples jce nsplugin odbc}

     Installed versions:  1.6.0.12(1.6)!s(16:51:14 02/12/09)(X alsa nsplugin -doc -examples -jce -odbc)

     Homepage:            http://java.sun.com/javase/6/

     Description:         Sun's J2SE Development Kit, version 1.6.0.12
```

è un pò che non provavo, il plugin per firefox di java a 64bit è tra noi! mi funziona senza problemi scacchisti.it!  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

Yeah, finalmente!   :Cool: 

Io ho provato con l'interfaccia di caricamento delle foto su Facebook, e va alla perfezione.

Ora mi basta che arrivi la versione "stabile" del plugin di Flash (attualmente sto provando la 10.0.21.1_alpha, ma mi fa andare in crash Firefox 2 volte su 3   :Sad:  ), e poi sarò felice!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lucapost

da ieri sera ho nuovamente qualche problemino: java suck!

```

jarod:~ 

#> eix -e sun-jdk ; eix -e mozilla-firefox

[I] dev-java/sun-jdk

     Available versions:  

   (1.4)   *1.4.2.19!f!s

   (1.5)   1.5.0.17!s

   (1.6)   1.6.0.11!s (~)1.6.0.12!s

   {X alsa doc examples jce nsplugin odbc}

     Installed versions:  1.6.0.12(1.6)!s(16:58:37 02/19/09)(X alsa nsplugin -doc -examples -jce -odbc)

     Homepage:            http://java.sun.com/javase/6/

     Description:         Sun's J2SE Development Kit, version 1.6.0.12

[I] www-client/mozilla-firefox

     Available versions:  2.0.0.19 3.0.6 {bindist custom-optimization dbus debug filepicker gnome iceweasel ipv6 java linguas_af linguas_ar linguas_be linguas_bg linguas_bn linguas_bn_IN linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_cy linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en linguas_en_GB linguas_en_US linguas_eo linguas_es linguas_es_AR linguas_es_ES linguas_et linguas_eu linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_fy linguas_fy_NL linguas_ga linguas_ga_IE linguas_gl linguas_gu linguas_gu_IN linguas_he linguas_hi linguas_hi_IN linguas_hu linguas_id linguas_is linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ka linguas_kn linguas_ko linguas_ku linguas_lt linguas_lv linguas_mk linguas_mn linguas_mr linguas_nb linguas_nb_NO linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_nn_NO linguas_oc linguas_pa linguas_pa_IN linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_pt_PT linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_si linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sq linguas_sr linguas_sv linguas_sv_SE linguas_te linguas_th linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_zh linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW mozdevelop moznopango restrict-javascript startup-notification xforms xinerama xprint xulrunner}

     Installed versions:  3.0.6(19:46:22 02/17/09)(java linguas_en xulrunner -bindist -custom-optimization -dbus -gnome -iceweasel -ipv6 -linguas_af -linguas_ar -linguas_be -linguas_bg -linguas_bn -linguas_bn_IN -linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_cy -linguas_da -linguas_de -linguas_el -linguas_en_GB -linguas_en_US -linguas_eo -linguas_es -linguas_es_AR -linguas_es_ES -linguas_et -linguas_eu -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_fy -linguas_fy_NL -linguas_ga -linguas_ga_IE -linguas_gl -linguas_gu -linguas_gu_IN -linguas_he -linguas_hi -linguas_hi_IN -linguas_hu -linguas_id -linguas_is -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_ka -linguas_kn -linguas_ko -linguas_ku -linguas_lt -linguas_lv -linguas_mk -linguas_mn -linguas_mr -linguas_nb -linguas_nb_NO -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_nn_NO -linguas_oc -linguas_pa -linguas_pa_IN -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_pt_PT -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_si -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sq -linguas_sr -linguas_sv -linguas_sv_SE -linguas_te -linguas_th -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_zh -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript -startup-notification)

     Homepage:            http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

     Description:         Firefox Web Browser

jarod:~ 

#> uname -a

Linux jarod 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #8 SMP Mon Feb 16 14:41:40 CET 2009 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

a qualcuno funge correttamente il plugin per firefox64?

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì, a me funziona perfettamente!!!

----------

## lucapost

con le mie stesse versioni dei programmi?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ah no! Aspetta... 

Scusami. Di java ho la versione 1.6.0.12_beta2.

----------

## oRDeX

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> con le mie stesse versioni dei programmi?

 

Si, qui funziona tutto. Puoi dirci qualcosa in piu` del malfunzionamento??

ciauz

----------

## lucapost

Se faccio il test java qui, mi dice che non è installato, se apro http://scacchisti.it/game.php ho una schermata bianca. Ma se faccio nel browser about:plugins il plugin è riconosciuto!   :Shocked: 

Boh!?!?

----------

## oRDeX

strano  :Neutral:  ho provato i due link e qui funziona tutto. provato a lanciare mozilla da terminale ed a leggerne l'output?

ciauz

----------

## mattylux

quando arrivi nella schermata bianca  http://scacchisti.it/game.php clicca nel lucchetto sulla sinistra del paggina bianca vedi che si apre il sito degli scacchi e ti chiede la registrazzione almeno ha me ha fatto cosi

ciao

----------

## oRDeX

Sicuramente è un pò OT, ma visto che se n'è parlato nel thread, volevo finalmente dirvi che in portage è stata introdotta una versione non alpha di flash per firefox a 64bit   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

